# Pseudotropheus saulosi Sale Size?



## Sphonaut (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Guys, 

I am currently raising about 20 baby soulosi`s and I am wondering what is a good size to sell them off? 1/2"? 3/4"? Adrian


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

I`m not sure what size to sell them at, but I`m still looking for females! Let me know when you`re selling


----------

